# iPhone 3GS availability in Vancouver area thread



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

At this time, most if not all Rogers and Fido stores are sold out. I'd check Fraser Valley stores. I'm not too sure about Wireless Wave, Future Shop, or Best Buy, but the Apple Store in Vancouver has one reserved for me for my personal shopping appointment Friday and they do have some stock. They asked me three questions before confirming if they had any... 1. Rogers or Fido? 2. Hardware Upgrade or New Customer? 3. Which model? Call in to book a personal shopping appointment and they can hold one for you until then.


----------



## iluvmacs (Jun 19, 2009)

The 1-800 number I called and the queue I landed in had a recording stating that the iPhone was sold out nation wide. This was a couple of days ago... I wonder if and when new supply will come in?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Call your local store. Vancouver Apple Store is 778-373-1800


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

When they arrive, who do you think will be first in line for new stock? Rogers/Fido or Apple Stores? Seriously, I'd go to the Apple Store if you have one anywhere nearby. Apple has no allegiance to Rogers, just as Rogers has shown little interest in promoting the iPhone. I'll bet there's no back order for BlackBerry's or other smartphones.


----------



## An Old Soul (Apr 24, 2006)

Same here in Ontario - went to the Apple Store, setup an appointment. Fido was no help. Just garbage.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I just picked up a 32GB black from Apple Store in Vancouver earlier today. I had no appointment, and they fit me in a free space. I cancelled my phone order with Rogers.

I tried to get an idea how many they had on hand, and they would not say. But when I called before arriving, they said there were enough if I was heading into the city.


----------

